# Mag 7, ugly but cool



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

Picked this up at a Garage Sale in Milton today, ugly but a neat 12 gauge. I have never seen one before, its made by Techno Arms in South Africa. Ammo is hard to come by, but not to many imported to the US. It shoots 2'' shells.


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

Here's the pic


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I see what you mean. Kinda neat looking thing there.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Kinda weird......cool though


----------



## phil c (Jan 19, 2008)

2 in shells? Gonna be kinda difficult gettin ammo?
Cool looking gun though!


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

It uses a 12 ga x 60mm shell. That equates to 2.36 inches. The Aguila mini-shells or the Centurion mini- shells should work. Interesting weapon for sure!

One on gunbroker is $850 - I suspect the garage sale price was a steal!


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

Yea got a good deal, its got some wear and tear, but oh well. It came with two boxes of the mini shells, I need to find some Centurion they suppose to cycle better.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I've got a box of 10 centurion minis loaded with a single .65 caliber ball -- if you want them...


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sure, Ill give you a call and meet up. 
Thanks


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*garage sale price*

Come on it's killin me what did you get it for? my guess is 200.00?


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

Somewhere around 2 bills


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*Good deal*

I yard sale professionally, and hardly ever see any gun deals, ammo , guns , knives, gold and silver are getting rarer and rarer at yard sales.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Got 2 boxes if you want them. $10.


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

Devil Dog, 
pm sent


----------

